# Building an 8-String guitar, struggling to find parts...



## chrisconnor123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey,

I'm planning a guitar build but i'm finding it hard to find a Bridge for an 8 string guitar... Or even finding some half decent priced individual bridge pieces.

I'm thinking i may have to resort to buying some saddles and building my own bridge but i don't really want it to come to that right now, with it meaning it cuts into the time i'd have the build finished.

So basically i'm wondering, does anyone know where i can find a bridge for an 8-string guitar that's not stupidly expensive?

Thanks!

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

Hipshot has them. starting at $114.










have fun with your build. we wouldn't mind seeing pic's
as you progress. oh .. and welcome to the forum.


----------



## chrisconnor123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oooh, I was looking at hipshot! but i remember seeing a cheaper alternative for a similar looking bridge a while back... can't seem to find them anymore 

and thanks!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

What type of guitar/bridge - T-O-M or strat or Tele or what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2013)

chrisconnor123 said:


> I'm thinking i may have to resort to buying some saddles and building my own bridge but i don't really
> want it to come to that right now, with it meaning *it cuts into the time i'd have the build finished*.


That may be your best route. Individual saddles can be had no problem. 
Cut a base plate and drill the appropriate holes then bend it. Quality takes 
time. I don't think you'd want to rush it to potentially ruin your project.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are a couple from Rondo at Rondomusic.com

The prices are in USD.

Hipshot 41150-8 .125 Bridge 
*$59.95 *
Quantity 











Cepheus 8 Bridge 
*$45.00 *
Quantity


----------

